# porter cable dove tail jig 5008



## jsjcarp (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought on of these and i am not sure how to use it,My question is what size guide should i use and what size bit?I have the manual but it doesn't say.I know how to use it generally i just need the specifics.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

jsjcarp said:


> I bought on of these and i am not sure how to use it,My question is what size guide should i use and what size bit?I have the manual but it doesn't say.I know how to use it generally i just need the specifics.


Hi Jeff.
Mike posted a copy of the manual. On page 6 it says to use #42027 Template guide & # 43640 1/2" Dovetail Bit. These #'s are Porter Cable part numbers. Page 13 of the manual under accessories gives you all the part numbers you need for 1/2" & 1/4" Dovetails. Just google the Porter Cable numbers to find a description.

The #42027 Template Guide is a 7/16" guide:


 Distance past base of 5/32-inch
 11/32-inch I.D.
 7/16-inch O.D.

The #43640 7° Dovetail Bit, HSS, High Speed Steel, 1/2" Cut Width, 1/4" Shank


You can use another brand that fits these descriptions.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Regardles of what they say in the manual I do not care for a 7º dovetail bit. I would use a 1/2" 14º dovetail bit as it makes a much stronger joint.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

But the 14 deg. dovetail bit is for BLIND dovetails only the norm.
Plus the 7 deg.dovetail bit will do both types  in fact it is a bit stronger because you don't have the ears like with the 14 deg.bit ,that like to snap off very easy..I use the 7 deg.bit on MDF/Plywood and you know that stuff, it will snap off if you you look at it the wrong way. 

=====



Mike said:


> Regardles of what they say in the manual I do not care for a 7º dovetail bit. I would use a 1/2" 14º dovetail bit as it makes a much stronger joint.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You raise a valid point BJ. I almost never work with MDF and wouldn't cut dovetails on plywood. About the only time I do use a dovetail bit is for sliding dovetails and the 14º bit works much better for this. If you are working with solid wood it also makes for a more eye catching joint.


----------

